# approved joist hangers



## jtom (Jan 24, 2014)

We have always enforced 1 1/2 " bearing on wood or an approved joist hanger for ceiling and floor joists.Does anyone allow a side mounted,teco, hanger to be used.They do not seem to meet code for bearing.


----------



## steveray (Jan 24, 2014)

Never seen one approved for bearing.....They may work for lateral restraint.....


----------



## mjesse (Jan 24, 2014)

jtom said:
			
		

> Does anyone allow a side mounted,teco, hanger to be used


Not for a bearing location


----------



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2014)

Agree, not going to work for bearing.


----------



## Rio (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean by a side mounted hanger.  I've attached an image of what I refer to as one but this type is often used for both floors and ceilings so I'm thinking you must be referring to some other type of hanger.

View attachment 991


View attachment 991


/monthly_2014_01/U210.jpg.ecfa8bb0578037d446acb1950978af9b.jpg


----------



## steveray (Jan 28, 2014)

I think we all have been assuming just the angle clips.....Be careful on ceiling flush beams that the hangars you are using are capable of resisting the proper thrust (lateral)  or other provisions are made.....Alot of them we see are not....


----------



## mjesse (Jan 28, 2014)

Rio said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you mean by a side mounted hanger.


I think we're assuming the OP meant something like this - 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 992


View attachment 992


/monthly_2014_01/a34.png.cb27a6372cf56cc79333852589d54740.png


----------



## jtom (Jan 28, 2014)

Yea,that is a similar one,mjesse


----------



## Mark K (Jan 28, 2014)

These side mounted clips are occasionally used in engineered designs but should not be used in prescriptive designs.


----------



## mjesse (Jan 28, 2014)

Mark K said:
			
		

> These side mounted clips are occasionally used in engineered designs but should not be used in prescriptive designs.


Agreed.

mj


----------



## ndaniels (Jan 29, 2014)

I have seen the LS angles allowed by the EOR they look like a regular clip.  http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/l-ls-ga.asp

I would not approved it with out approval from the EOR first


----------

